# Looking for good Rental Agent in PV



## PV girl (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone have the name of a good rental agent in Puerto Vallarta. We just bought a home there and want to rent it out when we are not there.:ranger:


----------



## JBulik (Aug 8, 2011)

PV girl said:


> Does anyone have the name of a good rental agent in Puerto Vallarta. We just bought a home there and want to rent it out when we are not there.:ranger:


Hi PVgirl.....we have used a local agency and now are with AirBnB and getting much more rentals from this site than we did with the local agency, and less outgoing fees. To handle cleaning & meeting guests via AirBnB we are using a local friend/agent to handle what is needed and it is going extremely well. If you would like his contact information send me your email.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

There are a couple of forums that are specially Puerto Vallarta, ask your question on there, you can get much better info.

Google it...


----------



## PV girl (Aug 8, 2012)

JBulik said:


> Hi PVgirl.....we have used a local agency and now are with AirBnB and getting much more rentals from this site than we did with the local agency, and less outgoing fees. To handle cleaning & meeting guests via AirBnB we are using a local friend/agent to handle what is needed and it is going extremely well. If you would like his contact information send me your email.


Thanks,
My email is [email protected]
Thanks,
Barb


----------

